# Affordable set of turning tools?



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm new to lathe work but have been around carpentry since I was little. I acquired an older lathe that had been restored. I've got everything I need but the the tools. Can anybody point me in the direction of a set for a beginner. I do t want anything expensive(talent doesn't justify it)


----------



## knika (Jan 15, 2012)

This is a good starter set I think.
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCAN6M.html
Jack


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

That's not a bad set -- but as important as the set of lathe tools is your system for sharpening them.

As supplied, these won't be as sharp as they need to be for good results, and the type of bevel grind on some will be less than ideal.

Do you have a bench grinder? Best "all-purpose" set up is a white wheel about 80 grit.

Getting a jig so you can make a repeatable grind saves you both time and money (since you remove a tiny amount of steel each time you resharpen the tool.)

Welcome to the vortex!


----------



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for that link. As to the question about sharpening...I do have a bench grinder and I've read about the jigs used for sharpening but haven't come across any for sale.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

This is the set I got when I started turning. http://www.harborfreight.com/8-piece-high-speed-steel-wood-lathe-chisel-set-47066.html They are decent tools and priced right. They hold an edge well and if you screw em up learning to sharpen, you arnt out much. I have several higher quality tools but still find myself using these fairly regularly. Ive said several times that these are the same tools that PSI sells under the name Benjamins Best but someone disagreed with me the last time I posted that and I'm not going to argue. I still say they are the same. Regarless, they are decent beginners tools. Just stay away from the cheaper set that HF sells. Those ones arnt HSS and are junk.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Waterboy12 said:


> Thanks for that link. As to the question about sharpening...I do have a bench grinder and I've read about the jigs used for sharpening but haven't come across any for sale.


When I was getting started, I wasn't willing to splash out $90 on a Oneway Wolverine jig (plus another $50 or so for the "fingernail grind" accessory for bowl gouges).

What I did was make my own version of the Wolverine -- not as fast to adjust from one gouge to another, but functioned just as well. It requires the grinder to be mounted on a piece of plywood or similar.

Get a 2 foot length of T-track and 2 bolts. Slide the bolts into the track so they're pointing upwards.

Directly underneath the grinding wheel you intend to use, draw a pencil line front-back, and drill 2 holes on this line through the plywood.

Put the T-track under the plywood, push the bolts up through the holes, and screw knobs onto them. These two knobs are how you loosen the track so as to slide it in and out.

Make a V notch in a block of plywood and glue this on top of another the same size (but without a notch_.

Drill a through hole, push another T-bolt in from the underside, and slide this into the end of the T-track. Tighten it down.

The V notch is where you put the butt-end of your spindle roughing gouge. Loosen the T-track and move it in & out so the bevel of the roughing gouge rests against the grinding wheel at the angle you want to grind. Lock it tight.

Record the distance from the front edge of the V-notch-block to the edge of the grinder base so you can get back to it quickly (even quicker, make a plywood measuring jig -- search YouTube for the sharpening video by John60Lucas ... while you're there, watch all the videos he's made, John is both a talented turner and a great teacher.)

Now, to get a fingernail grind jig -- I made my own out of sheet metal and threaded rod. There are plans online to make one out of wood.

Much, much easier and faster ... buy one made by Peter Toch (he was founding president of the turning club I go to ... details HERE ... scroll down past the photos that include the "bowl gouge sharpening jigs" and you'll see contact details for Peter.

HTH


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

BassBlaster said:


> This is the set I got when I started turning. http://www.harborfreight.com/8-piece-high-speed-steel-wood-lathe-chisel-set-47066.html They are decent tools and priced right. They hold an edge well and if you screw em up learning to sharpen, you arnt out much. I have several higher quality tools but still find myself using these fairly regularly. Ive said several times that these are the same tools that PSI sells under the name Benjamins Best but someone disagreed with me the last time I posted that and I'm not going to argue. I still say they are the same. Regarless, they are decent beginners tools. Just stay away from the cheaper set that HF sells. Those ones arnt HSS and are junk.


I'm not arguing either -- but when I looked closely I saw the PSI set includes a bowl gouge but the HF set doesn't.

The price difference is about the cost of a bowl gouge, so you don't win anything -- but if you want to turn a bowl, the HF set won't provide the right tools.


----------



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

Well since we're on the topic of which tool is needed for what...can anybody explain that or post a link to something that does explain what each tool is designed to do. If this is a dumb question I apologize.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Check out Craft Supplies USA. Not sure where on their site, but they explain all the different tools and some safety info as well.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

duncsuss said:


> I'm not arguing either -- but when I looked closely I saw the PSI set includes a bowl gouge but the HF set doesn't.
> 
> The price difference is about the cost of a bowl gouge, so you don't win anything -- but if you want to turn a bowl, the HF set won't provide the right tools.


Sorry, I should have been more specific. The set linked above is definately different and looks to be better quality tools.

This set from PSI http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCHSS8.html is the set that is typically reccomended for beginners and is the set I say is the same as the HF set I linked.

Regardless of weather or not they are the same, I still think the HF set is a great set for beginners. That all said, the first set linked from PSI looks to me like better tools and I believe thats what I would have gotten had I known about them. It comes with an oval skew, a diamond parting tool, a roughing gouge and a bowl gouge, none of wich are in the other sets I linked.


----------



## Todd Zumach (Nov 4, 2012)

I bought the Penn State starter set and a friend bought the Harbor Freight. They are not the same, but a comparable. The HF handles are a bit shorter, both are HS steel. I have been happy with mine (I now have 15 different PS tools) especially after I bought the Wolverine jigs.

Watch videos to get some insight on how to sharpen your tools. Also, buy an inexpensive diamond flat plate hone. It is great for touching up the tools and makes them last longer.

Todd Zumach
Elk River Woodturning
Phillips, WI


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have no idea why Craft Supplies has a very different web site ID, but it does and I frequently forget and have to do an internet search to find it.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/

I was not able to find a page on the site about tool selection. Happy if someone else has more luck. They have recently "upgraded" the site, which means I will have trouble finding many things.

I will give a try at some rudimentary differences between tools.

*Tool length*.
Many tools are made for different lathe sizes, mini, midi, full size. It would be difficult to use a tool designed for a full size lathe on a mini lathe.

I see Easy Wood Tools is now selling a "mini" series of tools, in addition to their midi and full length offerings.

I do not know the definition of mini vs midi vs full size lathe definitions. I think it is to do with the relative swing size.
*
Tool material of construction*.
The cutting part of a tool may be made out of a varierty of materials, carbon steel, mild steel, HSS (high strength steel), alloy steel, powdered metal, carbide. The list is extensive.

Plain old carbon steel, also called mild steel is found in the cheapest of tools. It will cut, but the edge of the tool will dull very fast. Very easy to sharpen, but also easy to dull.

HSS is more expensive, but will hold its edge longer. Harder to sharpen than mild steel.

The many alloy steels, and powdered metal steels will hold their edge better than HSS,but can be more difficult to sharpen.

Carbide is not able to be sharpened to as fine an edge as HSS, but it will hold its edge longer. It is also very difficult to sharpen. These tools normally have carbide inserts which are intended to either be discarded when dull, or rotated and eventually discarded.

The Easy Wood Tool company makes all carbide insert tools.

*Type of turning*.
Spindle vs bowl.
The gouges used for spindle turning are very different shape than for bowl turning. The shape of the flute is different, the angle of grind is different.

Spindle is relatively long and relatively small diameter. Think of a pen or a tool handle.

A bowl may be relatively short in length, but wide in diameter. I know hollow forms may be much longer than the diameter, but still use bowl type turning tools.

So if you are considering a set of turning tools, you will need to think about the type of turning you want to do.

This is not meant to be a comprehensive explanation of all the nuances for tool selection. I am just trying to explain some of the basics. I hope this helps you.

When I was at your stage of learning I thought about purchasing a set of tools, but then decided I would purchase individual tools as I needed for my projects.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Get the high speed steel or carbide tools, you will not regret it. I have the 8 piece hss set from harbor freight and its good for a starter set. I have been turning for about 3 months now and have gone to carbide tools for majority of the time, they have a smaller learning curve than the standard lathe tools...

Good luck


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Of the sets listed I would go with the one from Bass for one reason, the skews are flat. An oval skew, or even radiuses, is much harder to sharpen and the skew is the one tool you want to hone.

To help clear up why gouges are different, here is a link to Doug Thompson site with five gouges shown,
Two bowl gouges (deep flute; U and V), standard spindle, shallow spindle, and detail spindle. The bar stock is the same on all, only the flute has changed to meet the need/preference. The spindle roughing gouge is completely different.
http://www.thompsonlathetools.com/

It is not real polished (filmed at a demo) but I suggest the bottom right video IF you have a VHS.
For $8 it is well worth it imho. He does not turn much (only a few beads, coves, etc) but covers the SRG, skew, and spindle gouge very well. He brings up a lot of points not covered elsewhere by other turners.
http://www.hartvilletool.com/category/s?keyword=dave+hout.

Here is a link to the AAW chapters. http://www.woodturner.org/community/chapters/LocalChapters.asp
You typically do not have to join the AAW to join a local club but most do.

And lastly, the most important tool is a decent faceshield.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Here's the link to Craft Supplies USA's guide to tools. It (along with a lot of other useful info) can be found under the Woodturners Blog heading on their home page. It's under Shop tips and Advice.
http://blog.woodturnerscatalog.com/2012/08/woodturning-tool-selection-guide/


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Go with the tools from Penn State you won't regret it, I have the set and like them.


----------



## Foresta Design (Dec 26, 2011)

Another option is the carbide cutters. Search for captain Eddie on YouTube and go to his website. Cheap cutters with a bar. You would have to turn your own handle but that is a great skill builder. Just another option.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Foresta Design said:


> Another option is the carbide cutters. Search for captain Eddie on YouTube and go to his website. Cheap cutters with a bar. You would have to turn your own handle but that is a great skill builder. Just another option.


If u want to go this route, another option is to contact me. I make all the same tools as easy wood tools for the fraction of the cost.


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Get you a set from RusDemka like I have sitting here. You won't be sorry. I am using a set of Craftsman tools from the the 1970s that were never sharpened till I got them. I use those and the carbides but would like to add a couple of specialty tools the price is what keeps stopping me.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Here is a link to videos which have been vetted for safety/content.
There are lots of specialtiy tools (as many and someone can get someone else to buy) but there are basically: gouges (roughing, bowl, and spindle), skews, scrapers, and parting. Lots of other good and fun tools but these four are the basics.
I think seeing the tool in actions may answer many of your questions on how and why a particular tool is used.
http://woodturningvideos.weebly.com/
A good place to start is in the Beginning link and look for specific tools you wish to learn about.
Have fun.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i have watched tons of videos to learn what little i know
go to youtube and type in what you wanna watch
lots of really good help there


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Is anyone using the "Captain Eddie Castelin" tools (both the bars and the carbides)? I don't think they are quite as nice as what Rus has been putting together, but they seem to be pretty affordable. Just curious if anyone has some feedback to offer.

http://eddiecastelin.com/home_base


----------



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't know about the captain eddies but I plan on going an picking up a set of sorbys this weekend. There not exactly affordable but I have the money ready to go. At liest I won't be able to use my tools as an excuse for poor workmanship


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Waterboy12 said:


> I don't know about the captain eddies but I plan on going an picking up a set of sorbys this weekend. There not exactly affordable but I have the money ready to go. At liest I won't be able to use my tools as an excuse for poor workmanship


Some people pay more for a piece of mind, and some people pay less and enjoy the craftsmanship :shifty:, thats the beauty of having a choice


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

RusDemka made me a steel holder to hold one of Capn Eddie's "rounded square" cutters; it works very well.

I've never used an EWT so I can't compare to their cutters or handles.

I also have one of the Rockler round carbide tools (clone of the Hunter tools), this has a "dished" carbide with a much sharper cutting edge angle, it behaves more like a bowl gouge than a scraper (you have to rub the bevel).

HTH

Duncan



ChiknNutz said:


> Is anyone using the "Captain Eddie Castelin" tools (both the bars and the carbides)? I don't think they are quite as nice as what Rus has been putting together, but they seem to be pretty affordable. Just curious if anyone has some feedback to offer.
> 
> http://eddiecastelin.com/home_base


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

ChiknNutz said:


> Is anyone using the "Captain Eddie Castelin" tools (both the bars and the carbides)? I don't think they are quite as nice as what Rus has been putting together, but they seem to be pretty affordable. Just curious if anyone has some feedback to offer.
> 
> http://eddiecastelin.com/home_base


 
I have compared both CapnEddie and EWT cutters and they perform the same, the square and radius square cutters are identical to Eddies, only difference is Eddies cutters are polished and EWT cutters are not. Not much Difference between my tools and capneddies, he uses #10 screws, i use #8. i like to have the screw cap hidden in the cutter <- My prefference. Capneddie does not make the mini set "i dont think" and he doesnt make the diamond detailer in iether full size or mini. Performance wise between the two, i would have to say they are the same, get them were the price is better, i barely make a profit on these tools, i just offer a cheaper solution for people on a budget like me..


----------

